# Just acquired a baby woodie.



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

A neighbour has just presented me with a baby woodie!! Because I have racing pigeons the neighbourhood seems to think that I am an avian vet OK, so I can cope with the found racing pigeons and with the odd feral but this baby is beyond my experience. I emailed Cynth but now realise I'm not sure where her reply will be found so I am posting here again.....

The baby looks too young to fledge though he is, or rather was, fully covered under his wings. There is an abrasion there and some feathers missing. In addition, he has only three or four tail feathers and these look pipey to me. He cannot take his weight on his legs but uses his wings to try to move. Poops are dark brown/black with the usual blob of white. His undercarriage is covered in mud and possibly poop but I am reluctant to bath him in case of stressing him further.

I have rehydrated him and given him about 40 peas and a calcium tablet....where do I go from here?

Cynth, I am about half an hour from Nootie if you have her number and she is still rehabbing maybe she will take him?

Thanks.
Sue


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Photos of the youngster. The tail feathers are open at the ends but still in the sheath nearer the body.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sue,

You have done everything right but the missing feathers and puncture mark could point to a predator attack and the need for antibiotics.

I will PM you the numbers I have for Helen.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Cynth,

No reply on those numbers. I have PMed you.

Sue


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Are Wood Pigeons really as big as the photo looks? What a beauty!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

They are indeed large birds - certainly larger than a regular homing pigeon.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Aaargh! I can't get in touch with Nootie and can't wait any longer with this baby, he needs antibiotics as Cynth thinks he might have been the victim of a cat given that he has so few tail feathers and a wound on his breast. He has survived the night and I intend to get him to the vets today - no surgery until five this evening though.

If I continue to feed thawed peas, does he also need water giving? He is not drinking or eating himself - possible due to shock or maybe he is not quite old enough yet... I have given him pigeon mix but perhaps he doesn't recognise it.

Sue


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Poor soul, I hope he's ok.

I don't think you need worry about water if you're giving defrosted peas as they have quite a bit of moisture in them.

Best of luck today at the vets,

Janet


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Many thanks Cynth and Janet for your advice with this baby.

I didn't like the look of him when I went to feed at lunch time - his droppings had turned to liquid and he didn't seem as feisty. I decided that he couldn't wait till the evening to see the vet (who refused to prescribe over the phone this morning, even though Cynth had told me what to ask for).

I was able to do a bit of juggling with my schedule and took him to The Three Owls Bird Sanctuary. I was very impressed by the set up there and was assured that Buddy (the woodie), as I named him, would be given every chance and released as soon as he was ready. There was a huge aviary just for woodies where he could learn to feed himself and socialise before the release. I was given a number to identify him and can ring any time to check on his progress. I shall ring in a week and update here.

sue


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm glad you found him some help. Do they have vet facilities at the Three Owls? 

It's nice to think you can follow his progress, I hope it's good news.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am glad that you were able to get him there. Woodies learn from other woodies, so it is his best chance.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

amyable said:


> I'm glad you found him some help. Do they have vet facilities at the Three Owls?
> 
> It's nice to think you can follow his progress, I hope it's good news.
> 
> Janet


I have had a look at the website and there is a named vet on the home page so I imagine they do.

I am praying for his survival. What a little sweetie he was, a bundle of fluffy feathers and totally different to my pigeon babies. I couldn't believe that he had *blue* eyes. He didn't like me very much and I was very aware that he was very stressed when I was feeding him, his little heart was going ten to the dozen.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Amazing how attached you can get after such a short time.

It will good if he can be with other Woodies, it will help him feel more settled. Mind you I assume he's quarantined for now.
I handed over two youngsters yesterday to a rescue centre that I had hand reared up to about 30 days old. To think they will have to learn to be frightened is sad really, they were too happy with human contact for their own good.
I asked about the vet as I know the place I took them to has a vet who they can call on, but I assume if an emergency arises they must have meds on site to administer themselves. Hopefully they do if he needed treatment for a possible bite.
Its a shame the vets wouldn't help over the phone, but he'll have his best chance now, so we'll pray for him too.

Janet


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I wish that I was able to give a happier update but, I have just rung the sanctuary and, sadly, Buddy died after four days in their care.

I feel sad but know that he had the best chance he could have with the caring people at Three Owls. They rehab over a thousand birds each year back into the wild.

Many thanks Cynth and Janet for your guidance.....

Sue.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, I am so sorry! That must hurt a lot as even in that short time you become so attached to them and are so certain that once they are in hospital they will recover. I am wondering whether it could have had something to do with the puncture wound, how deep that went, how much damage that caused...not really something that could be tackled in any way other than with antibiotics and they are not always enough.

He was so lucky to be found and loved and cared for rather than left for "nature to take its course" as so often happens.

Thank you for doing all that could be done. RIP sweet blue-eyed baby.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Cynth,

They said that he died from the trauma not his injuries, that this was common with woodies and that if they get through the first four days the prognosis is good.

Suex


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sue,

I'm sorry too, I know how much you wanted him to make it.
I echo what Cynthia said, he was cared for to the end, and that's a comforting thought.

Janet x


----------

